# New Orleans



## Anhanga (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone know the condition of NO right now? As far as roadwise,etc? wanted to go down soon but people keep saying its FUBARED among other things.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont knwo, i had crew of friends go down their like a week ago... said it was rad. dont really know specifics on roads... but the rails are fine as far as i know. hope that helps


----------



## finn (Nov 11, 2008)

Fubared? No, you can still recognize it. The only bad part is the nearly unstoppable hordes of zombie dog packs that roam the street in search of human brains, they rip the people into shreds before they can turn into human zombies.

Roadwise, it's fine, they moved the boats off the streets a while ago.


----------

